# Never got Grandma Lucy samples



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Remember back when we talked about Grandma Lucy foods. I was one of the first people to call the company and they said they would send me some samples? I never got anything. That was a really long time ago. Did anyone else ever get samples from them after calling or e-mailing?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Susan, I do remember that thread and I also requested samples from the company...never got them. I ended up buying samples from my local store (they were $10 a piece!) and Bailey loved them. He liked the lamb flavor the most so I am working on fully transitioning him to that. I also tried Honest Kitchen, but he seemed to like Artisan better.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't get them either, and I ordered them the day after you did.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have tried numerous times contacting them by email and I have never gotten any response.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm.... not very good customer service. I did find a new store in my area that is carrying it. My finicky dog did not like it and they told me I could bring the bag back if she didn't like it, so that's what I did.

All my dogs absolutely love,love,love the freeze dried lamb and chicken treats that Grandma Lucy makes and also the chicken parmesan mini meatballs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I ordered samples a few weeks ago also and never got them. I was going to wait and see if my credit card gets charged. 

I did get the Honest Kitchen travel size pouches I ordered....

Well, guess I won't be using Grandma Lucy's food.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just looked and saw that I asked for samples in JULY:w00t::w00t: Not good customer service at all! And they don't sell it near me.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

I have emailed them and never gotten a reply. :Waiting:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I noticed that the answer people on their Facebook page. 

Poor customer service not sending out samples.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I ordered samples and didn't get them either.....
Jayne


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have had to wait over 6 weeks at times for my orders from Grandma Lucy's. I think it's a case where they grew way too fast and weren't prepared. I spoke with them this week and they are trying their best to get the food out but can't keep up with the orders. I'm setting up an account with their one and only distributor so hopefully I can get my stock orders in much quicker. I'll see if they have samples.

My Zoe loved the chicken and the lamb. Strange since she's my picky one and Jett will eat anything. He didn't care for either the chicken or the lamb. I'm anxious to try the Venison and Bison forumulas since it has sweet potato in it as well as white potato. I was never super crazy about the amount of white potato in the chicken and lamb. I'm hoping maybe Jett will like it better. It would be nice to have something for the times I've not had a chance to make up a batch of Dr. Harvey's.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

We haven't received our sample either.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

According to their website phone# is (800) 906-LUCY (5829)...you may have to hear "In the Mood" a few times!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Same here--ordered and haven't gotten them.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I never received mine either


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

I too ordered and never got them. I really wanted to compare foods, too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - I just called. Thanks for the 800 number Marsha. They said they thought my order might have been "lost" but then I said someone on SM had raved about the food and several of us contacted you and none of us got the samples. He then said sometimes they become overwhelmed. Boy in this economy - if you're doing really well, hire more people. Lots of people need work. Anywho, he swore that he was going in back, pulling a couple of bags and sending them right off. We'll seeeeeee


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Just finally got the samples in the mail after my recent phone call of explaining I never got them. So it worked for me. You might want to follow suit. Haven't tried it yet on Tyler. I want to be around when and after he tries it to see that he's fine. Hoping it's a nice quickie alternative to when I just can't home cook - though we're been doing quite well with that and unlike when he was eating commercial dog food, he eats every meal.:aktion033:


----------

